# vgl documentation



## xibo (Apr 10, 2011)

Hello

The other day I found the Video Graphics Library header which inspired me to do some graphics programming :e

However, the man page isn't exactly useful to teach how to use it, and the only example I was able to digg out was an 7.4-based PicoBSD png viewer where the VGLInit call fails returning -3 with modes that can be set up with vidcontrol.

Is there any "real" documentation availible?
And also, is VGL planed to keep existing when scons is replaced in the merge of kernel mode setting?

Thanks,
        Alonso


----------



## err0r (May 19, 2011)

There is one more example - /usr/share/examples/libvgl/demo.c
It worked for me, but I didn't change mode which was 320x240.


----------

